# lump on Enzo - please help ASAP!



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I have not, but breathe - someone will be along shortly to add something. I pray it's nothing.

PS - you're a very good mom.


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

Well... my Lady had a few little bumps on her ears and her vet said that it was an allergic reaction. They gave her an injection of cortisone and gave her a prescription for a few days. He also gave us this ointment to put on it. She also had a little redish whitish bump on her mouth at the same time... he told us that it was the same thing, but on a different area. It looked a little bit like that. My dog Penny also had little cysts that would come up sometimes... the same thing as a pimple. I would pop them and then put alcohol on them and they would eventually go away. It could even be a bug bite, a blood blister, or a blood filled cysts.... never the less... the good news is that none of these things are real serious. Hopefully, he has one of these things going on. I will pray that Enzo is okay... when Lady had that allergic reaction, I was nonstop worried for days, until we could get her in to the vet on Monday. If you have any other worries or if you get any news... please keep us posted.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I know it's not that far down on the list but I'm bumping up...please help me. =(


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like it is on the ear. Could be something as simple as a bug bite. I'm sure you will keep a close eye on it. A trip to the vet is always the safe answer.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Could be a bug bite but it is good to get it checked out. Better to be safe than sorry. Good luck!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

It looks like a blood blister, but it's harder than that. I'll be calling the vet very shortly.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It kind of reminds me of a mole, but much redder than the ones Casey has. I would think it is nothing to worry about- but take a trip to the vet to put your mind at ease.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Hoping you get some reassuring answers from the vet this morning. Thinking of you!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My suggestions are all in previous posts. Just wanted to let you know I am thinking about you. Let us know what the vet says. 

Ann


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I hope that Enzo is ok....please let us know what the vet says. Praying for Enzo.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Enzo*

How is Enzo doing?


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Thinking about Enzo...sending lots of positive vibes!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Praying for good news about Enzo.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't know what that bump is but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that its nothing serious. Please let us know what the vet says as soon as you can.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope evrything is fine with Enzo! Poor boy<3 feel better handsome man.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I spoke with Enzo's vet and she suggested that we just keep an eye on it for a week or so. She said to call her immediately if it gets any larger or changes in color/shape. I'm really hoping that it's nothing.

ETA: His other vet (the one I like better) called me back and told me that she'd prefer to see him today just to be on the safe side. We have an appointment at 6:40 tonight. Fingers crossed that everything goes well!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so glad your vet wants to take a look at it. I'm also not the let's wait and see type of person. Hoping for really good results and try not to worry. I know, easier said than done!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you're going to go ahead and take him in tonight! If it were Charlie, I would not want to "just wait and see what happens." Hopefully, it is nothing a little TLC can't take care of.  

Take care (and BREATHE!) 
Candace


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad to hear your other vet wants to see Enzo.
Lets us know how his visit goes.

Hugs & Kisses for Enzo and you!


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

I really hope all is well with Enzo. I'll check in tonight to hear how your vet appt went. Sending pawsitive thoughts to you and enzo! Take care.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry I'm late, but Comet had a histiocytoma on the top of his head last year. It was a terrifying looking thing, but the vet calmed me down and we gave it a couple of months to go away on its own, which it did.

I'm betting that's all it is. It looked exactly like Enzo's lump. Comet's was a lot bigger, but it had that blood blister look. If it doesn't get bigger or change shape, don't panic. Keep in touch with your vet about it, but don't let your mind spin out worst case scenarios.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I just read Tippykayak's post so I googled it. This sure looks like your pictures. Hope that is all it is....

http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/diseasesconditionsfaqs/f/FAQ_histiocytom.htm


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

cathyjobray said:


> I just read Tippykayak's post so I googled it. This sure looks like your pictures. Hope that is all it is....
> 
> http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/diseasesconditionsfaqs/f/FAQ_histiocytom.htm


Great link!

Comet's was smoother than the one in the picture, and the hair didn't fall out of it.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It does look like a histiocytoma and Enzo is the right age group. Your vet should be able to do a impression smear and diagnosis it pretty easily for you. It should go away on it's own.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll be thinking about you & Enzo at the vet appointment. Keep us posted.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for all of your support. I'm a nervous wreck right now. I'll make sure to update when we get home from his appointment. 



IowaGold said:


> It does look like a histiocytoma and Enzo is the right age group. Your vet should be able to do a impression smear and diagnosis it pretty easily for you. It should go away on it's own.


Do you know how long it usually takes to get back results? And what an estimated price is for the tests needed? I just have to re-budget myself for next week since we'll be paying for the vet visit.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying Tippy is right and also praying for Enzo and you!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Also, does anyone know if it is a histiocytoma and it goes away, if it will count as a "previous condition" as far as pet health insurance companies go? I was thinking about getting him insurance in case something like this happens in the future, but I wasn't sure if we wouldn't be able to if he'd already had a histiocytoma.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Enzo's Mom*

Enzo's Mom

Sorry I have no knowledge about them, but please update us after the vet.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

An impression smear can be done in 5 minutes, but it's possible the vet might want to let it dry for a while before and after staining, so they might call you later (I prefer just to do and have the owners wait). At my clinic, we would charge $25-30 for the impression smear.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We went in a little early and it's great news! The vet said it is a histiocytoma. She told us to treat with cortisone cream to try to keep him from scratching it and ulcerating it. She wants us to give her a call in about a month and let her know if it's getting smaller or is gone. If it gets larger, she'll want to see us back in. She sat down with me after examining him and talked about any concerns I had about anything at all for a good 30 minutes or so...and she didn't charge me a dime. I went out to pay and they told me not to worry about it. I seriously love my vet.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww so glad for this update!
I have thought before that your vet sounds wonderful and now it is confirmed!
So glad you have peace of mind and a course of action! Enjoy your evening and give your Enzo boy lots of loves! 

---
Kim


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, I'm so glad everything turned out well! You really are a good mom for inspecting your boy so thorougly!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so happy that things turned out so well!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad to hear the good news!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Great news - I'm relieved for you!! Sounds like you have a fantastic vet! I'm jealous!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great news!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome - sounds like a great vet. So glad it isn't anything serious!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Just catching this thread and I am so happy that the news is good!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner and I are doing the "Happy Dance"! Thank goodness for good news!


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Great news! And what a great vet too!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Enzo, I am so glad you had good news, and I want your vet!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Enzo*

Enzo

So happy for the good news!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

That is awesome news!!!
How is Enzo doing today?
How are you doing today?????


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Yay! Im so glad everything is great with Enzo


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, great news! Glad to hear it!


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm so relieved for you! I know how it is to love a dog and then to worry about that dog... Goldens are like furry kids, and you just fall for them so deeply. I am so happy for you and Enzo.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He's doing great now...he's not a fan of having the cortisone cream put on his ear, but he's also not itching at it so the cream is working. I also put him on brewer's yeast, figuring anything that is meant to help with his skin should help keep that from getting itchy, too.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Just seeing the update, sorry I missed it but I am SO happy it can be treated with the cortisone cream!!
And glad he and you are doing well!!!


----------



## Snowy (Feb 7, 2021)

Enzos_Mom said:


> He's doing great now...he's not a fan of having the cortisone cream put on his ear, but he's also not itching at it so the cream is working. I also put him on brewer's yeast, figuring anything that is meant to help with his skin should help keep that from getting itchy, too.


Hello Enzos_Mom,
Hope Enzo is doing great now! I searched for a lump and see this post. Snowy also has a bump for about 1 month now. Sometimes it bleeds but gets better .Vet says its histiocytoma and has given mupircin ointment to apply. I am doing so but the lump is not getting any smaller. I wanted to know how long did you apply the cortisone cream until it got better. I am a little worried and don't want him to go through a surgery. thank you!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Snowy said:


> Hello Enzos_Mom,
> Hope Enzo is doing great now! I searched for a lump and see this post. Snowy also has a bump for about 1 month now. Sometimes it bleeds but gets better .Vet says its histiocytoma and has given mupircin ointment to apply. I am doing so but the lump is not getting any smaller. I wanted to know how long did you apply the cortisone cream until it got better. I am a little worried and don't want him to go through a surgery. thank you!


I honestly don't remember, I'm sorry. It's been so long.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Snowy said:


> Hello Enzos_Mom,
> Hope Enzo is doing great now! I searched for a lump and see this post. Snowy also has a bump for about 1 month now. Sometimes it bleeds but gets better .Vet says its histiocytoma and has given mupircin ointment to apply. I am doing so but the lump is not getting any smaller. I wanted to know how long did you apply the cortisone cream until it got better. I am a little worried and don't want him to go through a surgery. thank you!


My dog had a histiocytoma on his ear many years back. Per advice from both my regular vet and my holistic vet, we did absolutely nothing… just monitored it. If I remember correctly it was largely unchanged for a couple of months, then started to shrink a bit, started looking a little crusty, then just kind of broke up and went away (and never came back). If I remember correctly, We did put something antiseptic on it as it began to break up, just because it looked a bit raw at that point, but otherwise we let it take its course. My memory is that it was probably about three months from the time we noticed it to the time it went away.


----------



## Snowy (Feb 7, 2021)

pawsnpaca said:


> My dog had a histiocytoma on his ear many years back. Per advice from both my regular vet and my holistic vet, we did absolutely nothing… just monitored it. If I remember correctly it was largely unchanged for a couple of months, then started to shrink a bit, started looking a little crusty, then just kind of broke up and went away (and never came back). If I remember correctly, We did put something antiseptic on it as it began to break up, just because it looked a bit raw at that point, but otherwise we let it take its course. My memory is that it was probably about three months from the time we noticed it to the time it went away.


Thanks Lisa. I see the same with Snowy. It started to get smaller but it did get big and concerning at one point of time. Thank God now its better better and reduced in size too. It took almost 2 months to heal. Thank you !


----------

